# N scale Help



## irideforum2003 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,
I am very new to model railroading, so I need a little help. I want to plan a 4x8 N scale layout with two train operation. I want to run DC to keep it cheaper and simple. My main question is how do I get the Track to run parallel to eachother at the same distance between. I am not a geometry or math wizz so Any help would be appreciated. I can get it to run parallel on the straights, but when it starts to curve it also starts to gap. also I want one or two turnouts to connect the two main lines. One half of the layout I want to be mountainous and the other half a small industrial area with a lumber yard siding. I also plan on adding a staging yard later prbably 1'x2' addition to the 4x8 table. I plan on running mostly kato locomotives and rollling stock (one intermodal train and one coal train). Any thoughts,advice, tips?

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

you can make a 'jig' which allows you to evenly space the track as you go along.

you will need to research what is an acceptable distance between the rails though. In n-scale, i would image it would be between 3/4-1"?

Anyone have any more info on this?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This link may help - the San Diego N Scale society uses a minimum distance between parallel tracks of 1 1/2".

San Diego N Scale Standards

Hope this helps!


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*N scale help*

1st of all I have a single track "N" scale under a coffee table glass top. All your problems remind me of mine on HO scale. Use your widest rolling stock to set 2 tracks side by side & allow about 1/8 inch more for clearance. On the turnarounds, add about 65% more distance between the tracks to allow for rhe "swing out" of the longest cars. This is what I did to allow the longest freight cars to pass each other without hitting.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*N scale help.*

I also have passenger and freight on 2 seperate loops. If you want switches on each loop, you will have to "dogbone" the inner loop to allow for switches on the outer loop. My passenger is the outer loop with one set of switches with dead tracks for either passenger train to run. The inner loop is the freight train with 2 dead tracks for engones, and many switches for the freight yard.


----------

